# Garrett GT30 or GT2876r for 2.0 16V ?



## qbejs (Aug 31, 2006)

Hi,

I'm thinking about bigger turbo for my 2.0 16V. Acutally I will be happy with ~330-350hp ( 14-16psi, 3.4-3.6k rpm ) but turbo must have a potencial to make about 400hp. Second thing is it possible to install GT30 or GT2876r in 2.0 16V on ebay cast exhaust manifold ?

Best Regards,
Jacob


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

t3 gt3071


----------



## qbejs (Aug 31, 2006)

And is it possible to fit this in ebay cast manifold ?


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

as long as its a t3 flanged manifold and has a external wg port


----------



## qbejs (Aug 31, 2006)

I mean is it won't be hitting my firewall in VW Corrado, but my friend mount GT35 in his vr6 corrado so in 16V it won't be a problem I think.


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

vr6's sit further away from the fire wall then the 4cyl engines do 

if you use this mani you shouldn't have a problem 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/VW-1-8-2-0-...gen&vxp=mtr&hash=item3f1430fb8c#ht_1687wt_935


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

kamahao112 said:


> t3 gt3071


:beer:


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

If the Cast iron manifold you are looking at is this piece of crap then NO it will not work 
in any MK2. The offset puts the turbo over the rear engine bracket.

I use the BBM manifold on my GT3067R in a Corrado w/ ABA 16v and it all fits fine and make 400- 550whp.


----------



## qbejs (Aug 31, 2006)

Hi,

I've oportunity to buy very cheap new oryginal GT2871r but which a/r will be better for road - .64 or .86 ? My friend give me a dyno graph of his 2.0 16V on gt2871r a/r .86 but is it possible to reach 14 psi ( 1 bar ) at 3500rpm ?


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

a 3071 with a .63ar will hit 20psi+ at 3700/3800 on the street, when a car is being dyno'd it is under more load than when being driven on the street or track. so spool is slowed and power is not what it would be day to day. there is less airflow, more load and more heatsoaking.


gt3071r:beer:


----------



## qbejs (Aug 31, 2006)

Ok, but I asked for an advice which a/r will be better in GT2871r  If I will have a better price for gt3071r I will buy it.


----------

